# European Anabolic Systems Test Prop



## Brandon91 (Dec 12, 2012)

This brand is IMO under dosed but here's the pics


----------



## striffe (Dec 13, 2012)

I see the ingredients are listed. Interesting. Ive only started paying attention to this recently and im surprised to see how often ethyl oleate is used. Especially when i hear that some people are allergic to it.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 13, 2012)

Was it inexpensive brutha? Prop for me is very noticeable so why do you think underdosed? Lots a work in that ug package etc..


----------



## Brandon91 (Dec 13, 2012)

Ironbuilt said:


> Was it inexpensive brutha? Prop for me is very noticeable so why do you think underdosed? Lots a work in that ug package etc..



It was same price as most ug labs prop mate, the reason I don't rate it is because I was running 100mg alpha pharma prop with 50MG of this EOD and my skin was crazy oily and I was constantly horny as hell. Anyway the alpha ran out and I switched to 200mg of this EOD and my skin stopped getting oily, sex drive whilst still high was lower and gains stalled out. I finished my last bottle of this today and now I'm just on the isis enanthate


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 13, 2012)

Ure 19 so oily skin pretty much everyone your age cause your natural hormones are at full speed. Is this a first cycle for you ? Perhaps the stalling out as you say is you have probably hit the magic test off switch in your natural hormonal system and now your body is running on the test you take synthetically. How long now have you taken the prop at 150mf eod? And total days since first ethn pin?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 13, 2012)

Hey bro I went on their website. That test frenzy isn't just prop bro.. It's 50mg test cypionate + 50 mg test prop.. Check it out. That's basically a low dose hrt injection. Also called my boy in uk, woke him up, and he said the t-400 pip is terrible and lots feel the products are underdosed cause they pride themselves by saying "we sell higher mg per ml products for superior results." That to me is a red flag. Grab a sponsor here next time.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 13, 2012)

Lol. Box you show says "maximise your muscle mass" 
Maximise is spelled Maximize... Glad ure done with it..


----------



## Brandon91 (Dec 13, 2012)

Ironbuilt said:


> Hey bro I went on their website. That test frenzy isn't just prop bro.. It's 50mg test cypionate + 50 mg test prop.. Check it out. That's basically a low dose hrt injection. Also called my boy in uk, woke him up, and he said the t-400 pip is terrible and lots feel the products are underdosed cause they pride themselves by saying "we sell higher mg per ml products for superior results." That to me is a red flag. Grab a sponsor here next time.



I think the cyp thing is a typing error there winny says it's deca aswell! Yeah my local source tried to up the price on this stuff and sell me there t400 and I told him I'm going elsewhere 

I'm 21 btw mate and yeah this is my first cycle.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 13, 2012)

Ok , good thing u said no for the t-400. The reviews for terrible pip from that are all over the web. What's funny is they show this high tech lab, delivery vans, a monster size shipping dept and they can't spell plus i guess they don't know what's in their jugs if the winny says deca in it ..too many red flags it's all about the money not the product as it states. Sorry for screwin up your age brutha.IMO at your age, first cycles should be low dose Cyp and a basic oral as dbol to see how your body reacts. Why load up the body when 250mg a Cyp and your normal hormones may be a great combo..?I'm a person of more isn't always better ..thanks for the pics .

I'll email the company and ask what's in their t100 frenzy . Keep you posted..


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 13, 2012)

What do they call that winny that says deca in it? It's not even on their website? I sent an email to their contact heading and got a reply undeliverable in one sentence and mail delivered in another sentence.. Lol.. I give up..


----------



## Brandon91 (Dec 13, 2012)

Ironbuilt said:


> Ok , good thing u said no for the t-400. The reviews for terrible pip from that are all over the web. What's funny is they show this high tech lab, delivery vans, a monster size shipping dept and they can't spell plus i guess they don't know what's in their jugs if the winny says deca in it ..too many red flags it's all about the money not the product as it states. Sorry for screwin up your age brutha.IMO at your age, first cycles should be low dose Cyp and a basic oral as dbol to see how your body reacts. Why load up the body when 250mg a Cyp and your normal hormones may be a great combo..?I'm a person of more isn't always better ..thanks for the pics .
> 
> I'll email the company and ask what's in their t100 frenzy . Keep you posted..



yeah im just sticking to 20 weeks of 500mg enanthate a week now mate with some dbol @ 30mg in January, im gonna pm you a link for the deca winstrol haha


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 13, 2012)

Right on Brandon.. That's an excellent second
choice .. Keep eatin to grow bro ! Did u see eas
fancy site ? It's like a superlab , too bad they can't spell .. Lol. Kidn bro..


----------



## AnaSCI (Dec 14, 2012)

Guys posting pics of a product is one thing but out of respect for the paying sponsors on the board we cannot begin discussing the websites. Thank you!


----------

